# Maruja14: 2000 posts y recién comienza !!!!



## aleCcowaN

*¡Felicidades Maruja! *
*por tus 2000 posts *
*donde siempre compartes*
*los tres elementos*
*de tu fórmula ganadora* 
*****tu sabiduría,**** *
*****tu cariño*** *
*****y tu bondad.****​ 
*Esperamos con ansias *
*los próximos 20.000*

       ​


----------



## heidita

La mejor
la más diplomática
la más buena
la más de lo más

un abrazo muy fuerte y siempre a tus pies

(¡¡¡¡y no te perdono que me hayas cogido!!!!!)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Just_Wil

Felicidades, excelente trabajo


----------



## ordequin

¡FELICIDADES MARUJA14!
De tus post se desprende un gran sentido del humor.


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades y muchas gracias por tu ayuda!!!!!! 

Eres un solete!!! 

Mei


----------



## Antpax

heidita said:
			
		

> La mejor
> la más diplomática
> la más buena
> la más de lo más
> quote]
> 
> Poco más se puede decir, me adhiero completamente.
> 
> Muchas Felicidades, espero verte durante los próximos 2000.


----------



## Maruja14

*¡Alec! : Me pones colorá. ¡No exageras nada!, pareces de Sevilla  Gracias, tu cariño me conforta y tu amabilidad me abruma.*

*Heidi : ¡anda que tú tampoco exageras! Debe de ser la mezcla germano-madrileña que tienes. Aprovecha mis próximas vacaciones para ponerte al día en cuanto a posts  *

*Will: nunca fallas, eres un encanto. Gracias guapo.  *

*Ordequin: Lo mismo te digo. Me encantan tus posts. Mil gracias.  *

*Mei: Tú si que eres un solete  Mil gracias, te lo agradezco de verdad.*

*Antpax: Muchas gracias. Vamos a por los siguientes 2000 si nos dejan, porque aunque parezca mentira, hay veces que el contador de post va hacia atrás. Tendremos que "pasar por el aro" y seguir adelante aunque nos breen a latigazos. Muchos besos y muchas gracias.  *


----------



## Miguelillo 87

MARU, que puedo decir yo, nada más que eres una excelente ortografísta y gramatísta; En tus post siempre encuentro mucha sabiduría y ganas de ayudar así como también ganas de aprender aunque a veces eres un poco necia (pero bueno que puedo decir yo de la necedad), Bravo y mil bravos y espero nunca nos prives de tu presencia  y que sigas así de sabia y emprendedora. ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Muchas felicidades!!!!!!!!!!!!
T de antemano muchas gracias por las próximas resoluciones de mis dudas y más de antemano unas disculpas por las 3000 mil canas verdes que de seguro de sacaré.


----------



## Maruja14

*Miguelillo: Esta relación amor-odio que mantenemos tú y yo es lo que me hace sentir viva. Canas verdes sí que me sacas, pero no sé qué haría sin ti. Mil gracias.  *


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades por tus 2000 mensajes... y por este lugarcito tan acogedor. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Fernando

Gracias por tus mensajes, Maruja.


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Maruja: Montón de gracias por tantos posts que ayudan a todos! *


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Felicidades, Maruja!
¡Por los próximos 2000!
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## Fernita

*Querida Maruja: ¡¡¡ Te felicito de corazón y no me olvido que fuiste la primera en ayudarme!!!!!!! *

*Lamentablemente, tengo mucha memoria. jajaja*
*No siempre ayuda PERO EN ESTE CASO, SÍ. *

*Te mando muchos cariños y agradezco que formes parte de esta comunidad tan maravillosa.*

*¡¡¡VAMOS MARUJA TODAVÍA!!!*

*Fernita  *


----------



## Maruja14

*Lauranazario: Muchas gracias por tu felicitación. Todavía me quedan algunos post para alcanzarte  *
*
Fernando: Gracias. Eres la inspiración de los foreros. Siempre aprendo de ti.  *

*VenusEnvy: Mil gracias. A ver si algún día alcanzo el conocimiento de tu idioma que tienes tú del nuestro.  *

*EvaVigil: Gracias paisana. A por ellos vamos. Abracitos  *

*Fernita: Bueno Fernita, me alegro de haber sido útil para ti. Yo sin embargo tengo muy mala memoria, pero no me olvidaré de tu amabilidad. Besos.   *


----------



## pickypuck

¡Muchas felicidades, Maruja!

(Hay que ver lo escondido que estaba este foro... creo que me paro aquí que felicitar con más de una semana de retraso no creo que tenga sentido).

¡Olé!


----------



## Maruja14

Muchas gracias ¡Olé!, siempre tiene sentido y se agradece de verdad.

Saludos, me encanta leerte siempre.


----------



## natasha2000

Felicidades,Maruja!


----------



## danielfranco

¡Ah, caray!
Llegué tarde de nuevo... ¡Y sin traer regalo!
(¿Quedó algo de pastel?)
Perdóname, Maru, por ser tan despistado... ¡Munchas felicidades!


----------



## Rayines

Disculpa Maruja, por el atraso, y ¡¡Felicidades!!


----------



## Txiri

Muchas felicidades y mucha felicidad, te mando pensamientos buenos y  recuerdos cálidos.  Aunque no nos conocemos sino a través de estas páginas, te considero una amiga de verdad.  Gracias por todo.


----------



## América

Una vez más Maruja, muchas felicidades.


----------



## Maruja14

Natasha, Daniel. Inés, Txiri, América....

Miles de gracias. Estoy de vacaciones y me conecto por primera vez en un montón de días. Os echo de menos amigos, yo también os considero amigos a todos aunque no os conozca.

Besos fuertes.


----------

